# Need some advice about raising kids in manila



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I am discussing with my fiance about kids after we get married. She tells me she wants a car but honestly dont want nothing to do with driving in Manila period.

How can we go about driving there? Hire a driver to handle daily travel duties? What can I figure be the cost for monthly driver salary once i have children?


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

Driving in manila isnt a pleasant experience at all.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

I have two children (7 and 2) and don't have a personal driver or a car...driving is just too crazy here. 

What do you mean by daily travel duties? I assume you aren't taking the baby out every day for anything right? I say just stick with public transportation, depending on where you live. Does she have something against taxis?


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

She lives in Las Pinas Manila. We are looking to have a child later on next year or 2015.

I told her we cannot afford a car or suv, but she said she has seen how difficult it is carrying baby around in public and wants us to have some reliable transport for as the baby is growing up


What is best methods to use out in public?


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Taxis get expensive


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

jdavis10 said:


> Taxis get expensive


Doesn't get any cheaper than taking a jeep and a bus. I've never had any problems with my kids on a jeep/bus other than it can get pretty crowded. Don't know your area really but lots of places have trikes, too.

Hiring a car with a driver on a daily basis is something like 1600 pesos for a daily rate.. i don't know if you can get a monthly discount or something but it's sure to be expensive. 

Just scout out your local jeep routes, learn to say "bayad" to tell the guy you're giving your money and "para" to tell him when to stop (or just tap on the roof with your ring) and you're good to go. A jeep ride is something like 8 pesos per person in the metro.. 


kids being "difficult" is just part of the way things are...

the downside to using a jeep or anything is you aren't going to be able to carry a stroller or carseat or anything like that around.. might be harder on your back to carry the little one around the whole day, but it will easier on the wallet.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

My wife said this is the best thing you could ever buy if you're going to use public transportation with a baby. We couldn't ever find one that wasn't in pink but they are adjustable so both you and your wife can carry the little one around without needing to have a stroller and all that jazz so you can still use public transportation


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ya you are right there... I never use jeepneys. If I go somewhere I use a bus. Even though only place I ever go is to SM Southmall on occasions and to Shakeys to grab bite to eat. After me and Anne get married I plan to get us a place to stay. I just want to be assured I can approach best way to handle a newborn in Manila since I dont drive. We will figure it out though Anne will stop working soon we have our first.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> Ya you are right there... I never use jeepneys. If I go somewhere I use a bus. Even though only place I ever go is to SM Southmall on occasions and to Shakeys to grab bite to eat. After me and Anne get married I plan to get us a place to stay. I just want to be assured I can approach best way to handle a newborn in Manila since I dont drive. We will figure it out though Anne will stop working soon we have our first.


During daylight hours you're missing all the fun riding different jeepneys. Except for being on the warm side during the summer months it's the best way to get around. I've not used them in Manila but up by Angeles where we live my wife and use them all the time. We do drive but during the times of day when there is traffic, we leave our motor trike at home and jump a jeepney. Traveling in a jeepney with a newborn should be pretty easy. But with a fussy and tired two year old might be a different story...
Are you really sure you want to live in Manila???


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Gene,

My fiance lives in Las Pinas and that is nearest to her work. I personally like San Fernando Pampanga and its nightlife, but Anne has lived there for so long and I love her family so I dont mind staying near her. Las Pinas is nearest to cavite so it is not half bad compared to metro manila and rough areas like Pasay and some in Paranaque.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

raconnor said:


> My wife said this is the best thing you could ever buy if you're going to use public transportation with a baby. We couldn't ever find one that wasn't in pink but they are adjustable so both you and your wife can carry the little one around without needing to have a stroller and all that jazz so you can still use public transportation



I have a blue one, we brought from the states years ago for my son but now use it for my grandson, your wife is a very smart lady, these things save your back and allow you to use both hands what an agony saver.


----------

